# Introducing Lacey



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I finally have her home :hello1: Its been a very long and exhausting journey. If you didnt see my post in chat...I flew to Denver and back yesterday to get her. The breeder was worried the travel would stress her out but she did great! She is almost 15 weeks and just over 17 oz. She has some very thin to bald spots but hopefully with a better diet...that will improve. So far the only thing she loves is wet ZiwiPeak....out of what she has been offered 

In her carrier at the airport waiting for our flight









Last night after we got home making herself comfy


















Tank yu aunt Kwisti for the bootiful sweater. I promiz I growz bigr.









Finally a video from today of her getting acquainted with the crew. Ignore my constant Bailey, Bailey, Bailey. He was very eager to play with her and it made me very nervous.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

OMG she is perfect, I am super jealous choc is my fav colour


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She is just ridiculously cute!  I'm in love with her and her spunky, happy personality! Thanks so much for sharing the video and pics! (More, more, more, haha!)


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow I could watch a longer longer version of that video ALL DAY LONG! The cuteness is killing me! LOL I love the part where Lacey jumps in the bed and just makes it and has to pull herself in that was too presh and how sweet of Bailey to be so very interested in his new little sister! I love it! So sweet! Congrats on your new little girlie she is beautiful.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

OMG! She is just beyond adorable! The video is sooooooo cute. Looks like theyre pleased to welcome her into the fold. Is she black and tan or blue and tan? I though black but in the second picture she looks more blue. Shes so sweet and tiny, congrats.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

On my goodness, what a precious little girl! She has a personality to match that darling little face~ man, she just runs everyone out of the bed..lol Congratulations, you have certainly brought home a "winner!"


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

ExoticChis said:


> OMG she is perfect, I am super jealous choc is my fav colour


I think she is a blue tri, like my Darla. 

She is just so sweet!
I love her!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She is black and tan! But, as is true sometimes of the smaller ones, she does have thinner fur right now -- I think Kristy's raw diet will change that up pronto, but, she is kind of like Amber's Bella Luna -- the thinner fur on the head and body, which is often seen in the small ones as puppies...no idea why...SHE IS SOOOO CUTE lol...Kristy if you want to hurry up the more fur process you could try The Missing Link Vet Strength formula I have heard it really helps.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She has the cutest little personality! What a firecracker! Love it!

Does she have some missing fur on her sides? Hopefully a good diet will get her sorted out and some hair regrowth! She certainly has the cutest little face.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

From my newbie standpoint it seemed Bailey( brown and long hair?) was being borderline aggressive towards the newcomer ( Lacey?). 
Was that some sort of dominance/pecking order display?.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> She has the cutest little personality! What a firecracker! Love it!
> 
> Does she have some missing fur on her sides? Hopefully a good diet will get her sorted out and some hair regrowth! She certainly has the cutest little face.


She had a sugar crash about 3 weeks ago and the breeder had a feeding tube put in and the tape kinda messed w/ her fur I think and pulled out patches  ...Lol sorry Kristy I had to answer the ?? for you...but she does have thin and definitely still PUPPY fur


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> She had a sugar crash about 3 weeks ago and the breeder had a feeding tube put in and the tape kinda messed w/ her fur I think and pulled out patches  ...Lol sorry Kristy I had to answer the ?? for you...but she does have thin and definitely still PUPPY fur


Oh gosh! I was wondering what that was. Well good for the breeder for going to those extraordinary measures. And thank goodness that Kristi, an experienced owner, is taking care of this little one!! She's so tiny and cute as a bug. I have no doubt that her coat will grow in and be as gorgeous as her sisters.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Really a feeding tube?...So it wouldn't have been risky to take her on a plane in case of that re-occurring?.
I was thinking what happens if a new puppy gets hypogycemia sp? while under the airplane seat. Then I was thinking, shut up self..I suppose the more experienced people have thought of that already.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

She is soooo cute. Love the pic's and video.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OH MY GOSH!!! I want her! Haha, she reminds me alot of Bella..and Bella has the "bald" spots as well..drives me nuts! She is a DOLL though!!! Does that breeder have a website that you could PM me?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Eclipsica said:


> Really a feeding tube?...So it wouldn't have been risky to take her on a plane in case of that re-occurring?.
> I was thinking what happens if a new puppy gets hypogycemia sp? while under the airplane seat. Then I was thinking, shut up self..I suppose the more experienced people have thought of that already.


The breeder had the OP wait an extra few weeks after the crash to make sure she was stable. She did not SHIP her, the OP had to go pick her up so she could be fed and kept warm on her journey home. Sugar crashes are a pretty normal part of the tiny ones.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Kristy, she is simply perfect! I know her coat will be lots better with a fab diet but she looks like she is doing wonderfully. 

I'd have been a nervous wreck too with the other pups. She's so small & fragile looking. Bailey was definitely interested. Seems like he wanted to take charge. LOL I'm sure in a few days she'll be old news & not so interesting to them. And poor Bleu...he just wanted to be left alone. All those crazy Chi's! :lol:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

And I know who the breeder is & the OP isn't new to the breed. She knows about tinies & I all the appropriate precautions were taken. Kristy was supposed to get Lacey a few weeks ago...it's been a long process for them all. I'm so glad she is home safe & sound now. And now we get to watch that tiny girl grow!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I would fly just about anywhere to pick up that little girl! 

Now, I'm off to use the video to show my husband WHY we need another!!!

Who could resist that???


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

she's perfect!!!!


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

that video made my night - reminds me of marley when we first got her!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

She's adorable!! She can be my Hershey's sister!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Loved this video of them getting to know each other. Bailey is a great big brother, he looks like he got bigger than Mia also...I have not seen a movie of them together in a long time. Lacey is just perfect and will be a perfect fit in your pack.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

She is so precious and feisty!


----------



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

Well just too cute!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi and thank you for all the fun of your new baby i smiled all through the show


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG i want her!!!! she is soooo perfect!!! That video is just way too cute!!! Bailey is hilarious!!! Laceys little wagging tail is just to die for!! i love her!!! xx


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone!!! We had family over last night and it was like a party here. Everyone fighting over her  She is so much fun to watch. 

She has the best personality. Its hard to believe such a tiny thing could have so much energy. Im being very careful not to let her play like that for more than a few minutes. 

The wait to get her was excruciating but in the end Im so glad it worked out the way it did. She was so worth it


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh my what a gorgeous little girly she is!

Looks like shes ruling the roost already! lol x


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Too cute.Congratulations on the new addition.xo


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

aw wow, she is actually perfect!! your so lucky, what a sweet little chi, your so lucky, by the looks of things it was totally worth the flight  xx


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG....she's too cute!!....the video of her running around is so adorable!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just watched the videos again...soooo cute, Kristy...I told you she would have an awesome personality  I could tell when she was pissy about being fed thru it!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

what a cutie


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

she's gorgeous congratulations x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Did she get a bath yet?


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG I am in LOVE!!!! She is absolutely beyond adorable!!  You are very lucky  Well worth the exhaustion to get her :-D


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

aww she is such a sweetie and soo tiny!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! She has amazing spunk and has been so much fun 




flippedstars said:


> Did she get a bath yet?


LOL...yes..yesterday. It took a whole 2 minutes. She was actually very good. She even let me use the dremel on her nails...which were wickedly long!


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

She`s beautifull x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahah I told hubby you might get sick of her and then she can come live with meeee-eee...


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Hahah I told hubby you might get sick of her and then she can come live with meeee-eee...


:laughing8:


----------

